# BulkSupplements CLEAN Whey Protein Powder Isolate 90%



## Dtownry (Jun 24, 2014)

Has anyone tried this brand?  They have a lot of different bulk products.

http://www.amazon.com/BulkSupplemen...=1403627881&sr=8-1&keywords=whey+protein+bulk

Thoughts on the protein?


----------



## kindanewtothis (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks expensive, almost $17/lb. Other then that, it looks quality compared to some of the junk on the market today. The protein powder below is essentially the same, but less expensive at $13/lb. Personally, I don't buy into the whole cheaper concentrate vs more expensive isolate whey debate, the supplement industry is always trying to make a quick buck, and the studies are often inconsistent. I buy whey concentrate for $6/lb in bulk, just make sure it has little/no sugar,fat,carbs, fillers, and other crap I don't want to pay big bucks for.

http://www.amazon.com/Foods-Whey-Pr...9-9306743?ie=UTF8&refRID=0A4Z2G3VQ2SGTQTZY496


----------

